# Aule's dwarves vs. Eru's elves?



## reem (Dec 20, 2002)

hi everyone. well i haven't been reading the Sil. for long, but i did reach the part where Aule made the dwarves. now i was wondering, if Aule was the faithful subject of Illuvatar, then why are his dwarves ever-fighting with the elves, who just happen to be the Children of Illuvatar?
the reasons behind the fighting might be mentioned somewhere later in the book, but i've always had this problem with patience, or rather, the lack of it!
so please if it's not too much of a bother, could someone clear this up for me? thanks
reem


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2002)

Surely,you'll learn much more if you finish the Sil,but it's not much of a bother to reply you. 

Well ,the fights between Dwarves and Elves have deep roots.And there are more than one reason for disagreement between the kins.
You may find it in the difference of nature of the two races.It is mentioned in the Sil that the Dwarves were doomed to love rocks,mining,smithing and everything Aule liked;and the Elves---to be fairer,to praise moonlight,to adore verdure and so on.
Furthermore,you may search for the cause in the Enemy's endeavours to alienate all the races in theworld from one another.Eventually,after so many wars and unavoidable conflicts,Dwarves and Elves began to even hate each other.
You may as well contemplate on the contradiction of Aule's and Eru's thoughts.One of the kins was created to rival the other.Then it passed to generations on...

I'm sure there can be listed at least 10 more reasons,'cause they are so complex and controversial.
But,you know what---read the Sil out and you'll come up with many conclusions yourself and we can exchange our 'theories' for this and that.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 20, 2002)

Also a short note here: The elves were not happy after the destruction of Doriath by the dwarves, a deed that did much to alienate the races. Also when dwarves (smaller and shy dwarves) first came into Beleriand elves thaught they were animals and hunted them. Mîm also says that he was there before the proud people came from the west and gave all new names. The dwarves thought the elves arrogant for they seldom met any but Caranthir's servants and they did not seek to hide their contempt for the dwarves.

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 21, 2002)

Well,I think that is one of Thingol biggest mistakes.In my vies he and some stupid greedy dwarves are responsible for all hate between dwarves and elves.That should not have happened 
But as Melian said you should read The Sil.
Welcome reem!


----------



## reem (Dec 22, 2002)

*err...*

hehe...ok...i think i should first finish the Sil. and then i'll come back and discuss the finer points of the book!
anyway, thanks for answering
oh yah, i have another (very possibly stupid) question, but i'll start another thread for it.
ta
reem


----------

